# I had my baby...and an epiphany!! LOL



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey everyone!! Its been a while since I've been on here. I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl this past Sunday!! She healthy and we're home!!

As far as this epiphany... I had to come to terms with the fact that I do indeed miss my husband very much. As of right now though, I don't want him anymore. I had time to think (and cry) while in the hospital. I love him very much, enough to let him go and to want him to be happy regardless of what that entails. I also love myself enough to want to be happy too. That doesn't include being the "other woman." I don't know if he still seeing her but it doesn't matter anyway. I'm overjoyed to finally have had my baby and my kids and I are happy, that's most important. Yes, my girls want Daddy home but they deserve to have all of him too. So now is my time to enjoy and indulge in my children, my health (had a c-section) and remember the good times we had as a family together. Maybe things will be different one day but for now, one day is in the future and I'm no psychic. I'm actually feeling good and I want it to stay that way by worrying about myself and my beautiful girls...all 3 of them!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Yummy2011 said:


> Hey everyone!! Its been a while since I've been on here. I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl this past Sunday!! She healthy and we're home!!
> 
> As far as this epiphany... I had to come to terms with the fact that I do indeed miss my husband very much. As of right now though, I don't want him anymore. I had time to think (and cry) while in the hospital. I love him very much, enough to let him go and to want him to be happy regardless of what that entails. I also love myself enough to want to be happy too. That doesn't include being the "other woman." I don't know if he still seeing her but it doesn't matter anyway. I'm overjoyed to finally have had my baby and my kids and I are happy, that's most important. Yes, my girls want Daddy home but they deserve to have all of him too. So now is my time to enjoy and indulge in my children, my health (had a c-section) and remember the good times we had as a family together. Maybe things will be different one day but for now, one day is in the future and I'm no psychic. I'm actually feeling good and I want it to stay that way by worrying about myself and my beautiful girls...all 3 of them!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are far ahead of a lot of us on here. If you are truly at that stage where you are happy where you are and you are remembering the good times you and your H had together and you are accepting that is has moved on and you harbor no ill will towards him then you are done greiving and are well on your way to happiness with whatever you do.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you! I am at that point. I cried for months, I was angry, lonely, sad and borderline depressed. I had to snap out of it. I have a 4 day old baby and 8 and 10 year old daughters who need me more than sadness does. I was giving so much energy to the negative that I was missing out on the positive. I'm alive, healthy, my kids are healthy and things are good. I'm letting go and letting God this time. I've tried everything to no avail and it drained me. Time to re-energize, re-evaluate and re-enter life with a new attitude. I'm ok with how things are right now and that's really all I can ask for. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Yummy2011 said:


> Thank you! I am at that point. I cried for months, I was angry, lonely, sad and borderline depressed. I had to snap out of it. I have a 4 day old baby and 8 and 10 year old daughters who need me more than sadness does. I was giving so much energy to the negative that I was missing out on the positive. I'm alive, healthy, my kids are healthy and things are good. I'm letting go and letting God this time. I've tried everything to no avail and it drained me. Time to re-energize, re-evaluate and re-enter life with a new attitude. I'm ok with how things are right now and that's really all I can ask for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: You are now able to really appreciate the things that are coming your way. I don't know if you are ready for another relationship yet but you will be very blessed when it happens. Your experience alone make you unique, special, and able to recognize what things can truly make you happy. The experience with your ex will give you so many points of view about life in general; you have been given the advantage of wisdom. That can't be taken away from you, use it to make your life, your children's lives, and others lives better ones.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am definitely NOT even thinking about a new relationship. I still think of myself as a married woman (technically I am) so I wouldn't be giving my all right now, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Good that you can realize that you aren't ready for a new relationship. At least you are getting over or have gotten over your sadness and are moving forward. You will be very busy with your little one but don't forget about yourself along the way. Best wished and congrats on the baby!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new daughter! (and also your epiphany):smthumbup:


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yummy:

Wonderful! I pray and wish it gets better and better for you and your girls.

JOY to you all!


----------

